# Max the Gordon Setter puppy



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Thought I'd pop by and share some pictures of little Max, our little 11 week old Gordon Setter puppy. He's been a real treat to have. He's incredibly affectionate and even tempered for a puppy.

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

very cute--congrats on the "new Baby"


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

He's really cute!
I haven't seen a gordon setter in ages, they are not "popular" in my area, which is not a bad thing...popularity messes up breeds. Good luck with him!


----------



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, they're not really popular here in Ottawa either. He often gets confused for a Spaniel....


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I've only ever met one before, but she was gorgeous and sweet. Max is a beautiful little pup!


----------



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> I've only ever met one before, but she was gorgeous and sweet. Max is a beautiful little pup!


Thank you!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Can I has him? I don't care what Roxxy says...:becky:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

When I was a wee lass, I was head over heels in love with Gordon Setters. He's adorable!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Awww he's cute! I've never met one before, but I do have a soft spot for black and tan dogs.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ooooooooooo I love him. Wanna trade your black and tan for mine??


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Darling!!! I love, love, love the ears!!!!!


----------

